# Boys....



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The other day I was sent another male mac. When I got him, wow what a gorgeous boy! 

The reason I got him was because he killed the female for her holding longer than him, or so I was told. I figured he would be a fantastic addition to the 55 with the other two boys and the lone female.

Not even five minutes after being placed in he bucked up to the larger male I have. Wow what a site! Here are a few pics, and if it loads a video of them. Enjoy!











Needless to say, after the lip locking I decided I didnt have the patience to see whose the most dominant one. Also he started to go after the other two fish, one being my only female. So this handsome big boy is destined to a tank alone, or with the unimac ladies.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo (May 19, 2013)

What beautiful fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! They are a handful.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Really gorgeous!!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sweeeeet! Gorgeous fish! "Bad boy, BAD!" LOL


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey nice fishes....
Looking so beautiful ...


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

majerah1 said:


> The other day I was sent another male mac. When I got him, wow what a gorgeous boy!
> 
> 
> Beautiful guy!!! Since I'm new to Bettas I've never seen that color scheme. stunning!!


----------



## donduck (Mar 28, 2013)

omg! Wonderful pics of awesome bettas. Beautiful plants, too.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful guy, but quite the attitude! Hopefully you can get some great fry from him


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments! I do hope to get some decent fry from someone, if they will hold to term. Right now I am still waiting for this female to feel old enough to spawn. She is intrigued but still not quite ready just yet.


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello,

Quick question(s) 

I have 3 Macrostoma one is colored up two others stayed with horizontal stripes. One is allot smaller, so I think it's female, but other one is alot bigger and stayed with horizontal lines and it's bulling other two, just is big as male.
Can two male Macs stayed colored in the same tank?
All fish more then a year old, and I have them in 20Long with very dense vegetation.
As soon it get's a little warmer, I will transfer this trio to 30g standard with bunch of driftwood, and some low-light plants, and will start conditioning fish for breeding.
Question: can Mac breed with 3rd fish in the tank?

Thanks,
Aram


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello! It would help if you can get me some pictures of the fish. Most males will not have the horizontal stripes unless stressed. They can all live and spawn happily with other fish in the tank so no worries there.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

As I once learned a fish, whom I had never seen before.
Only printed images.
For me, with 13 cm a little too big, but very nice.
If he makes a bubble nest, as Colisa?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello, Arthur! 

These are mouthbrooding bettas, not bubble nesters. They are rather large fish, but they are beautiful so they are worth it for sure!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, very nice fish! I had seen this never alive. Also that there are mouth brooders is new to me. Is it father family? I always learn something new. Thank you


----------



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

majerah1 said:


> Hello! It would help if you can get me some pictures of the fish. Most males will not have the horizontal stripes unless stressed. They can all live and spawn happily with other fish in the tank so no worries there.


Here is the pictures:
(I will try to take better pictures next time)


Here is my colored male he is about 2.5"


Here is my other fish, not sure about sex, same size as previous fish, but no coloration


And this is my female.

Thank you.


----------

